# Tom Cruise sets up Scientology Tent on set.



## lwadkins (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a story talking about Tom Cruise setting up a tent with a volunteer minister (using the term very loosely) on the set of the upcoming film War of the Worlds. Why doesn't hollywood just stick to politics

http://newyorkmetro.com/nymetro/news/people/columns/intelligencer/11167/index1.html


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 22, 2005)

> “You can receive what’s called an assist there,” a Scientologist practice that, as she describes it, seems to be a glorified mini-massage. “If someone has an injury in a certain part of their body, if their back is killing them, they can come in and get an assist. It’s something that helps the body get in better communication with itself.” Actual Scientology literature is available, too, in case “someone walks in looking for a solution.” All of which has caused a certain amount of grumbling. Scientology watchdog Rick Ross says that he’s received e-mails from crew members wondering, “Where are the booths for the Catholics and the Jews?”



What about the tent selling videos of what one is to do if they are left behind!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 13, 2005)

Tom Cruise has a new convert. 

Katie Holmes embracing Scientology


----------



## default (Jun 13, 2005)

And this surprises you WHY???????????


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 13, 2005)

Not surprised at all.


----------



## Craig (Jun 13, 2005)

It is a sad thing...Tom Cruise is trying to convert Katie Holmes (fellow Toledoan) by force...

Please join the support team trying to free her!FREE KATIE!


----------



## crhoades (Jun 13, 2005)

I've walked past a Scientology temple/church in Hollywood...Creeped me out.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Tom Cruise has a new convert.
> 
> Katie Holmes embracing Scientology



That'll last as long as they are together.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



You never know...she might be a missionary using Cruise to infiltrate the higher reaches of scientology to provide CRI with more answers and foil their evil plan!!!!

At least that sounds better than the bland Hollywood media chase that their on...Hmmmm...Tom Cruise is coming out with a new movie War of the Worlds at the same time Kate is coming out with the new Batman movie...Publicity Stunt? Nah!!!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> It is a sad thing...Tom Cruise is trying to convert Katie Holmes (fellow Toledoan) by force...
> 
> Please join the support team trying to free her!FREE KATIE!



That site is hilarious! 

P.S. Do you have a relative that posts on this board that is also from Toledo?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



It all makes sense now


----------



## Craig (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> That site is hilarious!
> 
> P.S. Do you have a relative that posts on this board that is also from Toledo?


I'm not sure if he's a member or not...but I think my brother peruses the Puritan Board now and again...if he's a member, he never posts.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> ...



I think he posted a few times in a thread a few weeks back about the Lord's Day if I remember correct.


----------

